#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] How Can I Save Files Attached On E-Mails? (Ipad Outlook)

## zanshin777

How Can I Save Files Attached On E-Mails? (Ipad Outlook)

----------


## zanshin777

Found the solution;

Share File via - Save To Files

----------

